# Separating after 23 years



## Angeleyez82 (Jun 22, 2020)

I know for both of us it's the best but it is so hard to start over after this long. I was just a kid when we met so he is all I have ever known. Really struggling....


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Would you be willing to share more details of your story...?
It's easier for people to post supportive thoughts and ideas if they know some specifics of what happened...

Hang in there...this could be the beginning of something really exciting and great for you!!


----------



## Angeleyez82 (Jun 22, 2020)

Severe trauma bond. Was verbally abuse from the beginning. Narcissist and I stayed to "change him or be there when he came around. He always got better through the years but still trauma bonded after 23 years.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Have you started divorce proceedings? have you any kids? it is an amicable agreement to move on. Have you got a counsellor to help you through? Are you working etc?


----------

